# thanks to indjos advice with my fry i now have two batches of healhty fry (i think)



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

1 batch is 1 month old and the other bathc is aproximately 42 days now and need to know if i should seperate the 42 days old fry from each other


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

i need help here badly bcz i really need to know this as it might affect my frys future


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Separate fry as they start showing first signs of aggression (ie. chasing) or as they start outpacing others in growth (they may be out-competing their siblings for food and space).


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

First of all, congratulations on your successful spawns.
How big is the tank and fry. Plus, approximately how many fry are there. Approximately 200 3mm fry in a 10g is still ok, especially if you're using sponge filter.

In general, like moly said, it's best to separate according to size (not age) which could differ a great deal.


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

i did exactly that and seperated them according to size bcz the bigger ones seemed to be bullying the smaller ones.thank you for thew great advice so much guys


----------

